
Apache plugin turns legit sites into bank-attack platforms - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/12/apache-plugin-turns-legit-sites-into-bank-attack-platforms/
======
leejoramo
Any suggestions on how to test for the existence of this?

